# Werte über Konsole in Datenbank schreiben



## Vril (5. Mai 2005)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne Namen/Werte über die Konsole einlesen und in eine Datenbank schreiben!
Bisher habe ich in die Datenbank folgendermaßen geschrieben:

```
stmt.executeUpdate ("INSERT INTO Pizzas VALUES ('4 stagione',5.70)");
```
Jetzt habe ich versucht Werte einzulesen und zu übergen:

```
System.out.print("Geben Sie die Daten fuer eine neue Pizza ein!");
				
Scanner eingabe = new Scanner(System.in);
							
System.out.print("\nName: ");
String Pizzaname = eingabe.next();
        
System.out.print("Preis: ");
Float Pizzapreis = eingabe.nextFloat();				
System.out.println("Ihre Eingabe: "+Pizzaname +" "+Pizzapreis);
  
stmt.executeUpdate ("INSERT INTO Pizzas VALUES ('Pizzaname', Pizzapreis)");
```
Das klappt aber nicht so ganz!
Hat zufällig jemand eine Idee wie ich das richtig mache?


----------



## Jockel (5. Mai 2005)

stmt.executeUpdate ("INSERT INTO Pizzas VALUES ('"+Pizzaname+"', "+Pizzapreis"+")");


----------



## Vril (5. Mai 2005)

Danke! So hat es funktioniert!


----------

